# Books on model engines and boilers both sides of the pond



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

While not dealing with models or small scale directly.This is the book,modelers of fairground rides and showmens engines use as a source. It covers the best and brightest of the day when they were still on the road in use daily.Copyrigth© 1972. By MAP publishing.









From the centre engine style




To the magnificent beasts of multi tasking the showmens engines.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is a boiler making book that also covers burners,
TEE Publishing ISBN #1 85761 1144









One of the more current books.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is a classic from the good old days originally published in 1950's and reprinted at least one in 1969. Covers how the fullsize was constructed, and how to model each group of parts to end up with a faithful smaller replica.Has lots of high quality B&W pics and loads of drawings.
This one is worth the hunt down. Don't know if allot where printed,or sold. But it is generally higher than others in price when sold here. $25.00US.



















So with these pictures I let the secert out what the heck did they do with the traction engine models ;D




A back jacket listing for two other books of interest.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

Another reprint form 1871 for the boys and girls to stay occupied with


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

The long time step by step for boiler building on a small scale.














Mostly B&W photos and plenty of them a few color plates as they were called.
Here is the boiler in use.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

The famous and infamous engineer of the bible,and the secret order of a by gone era. Great book for a lot of info,covers everything form soup to the nuts. 
ISBN#1-8586-134-4 ©2000 3rd edition.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

First ©in the 20's then the last time ©1978 By Argus books ISBN#0 85242 478 7 4 3/4"x 7 1/4" booklet
























First ©1920 current ©1992 TEE publishing ISBN#0 905100 13 1


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

©1898 and reprinted by Lindsay publishing


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

Another oldie but goodie,©1894 original and currently ©1986 and still in print and available. ISBN#0-917914-44-9


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

Not to leave the wind crowd out this one covers both means of power.




Originally ©1905 it one of a number of a prolific author's Paul N Hasluck books about building, science and crafts.Most of which have been reprinted this edition is ©2001 by Lindsay. ISBN#1-55918-260-1


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

That is a real life sized penny match box of matches Top of the chimney to the base is under 3"tall.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

This is book 2 ISBN#1-85486-147-6 ©2002 this edition First published in 1998
Has a very simple turbine and 3 other engines. as the first book this one is designed with the beginner in mind.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

A very good book on building engines and boilers.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

This is the older hard cover edition ©1973


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

A book that was used in school shops to build small engines and boilers a companion book to the sterling engine book.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

A companion book to his others, This one reprinted a number of times.©1958 and 1969 as a hard cover. the latest version is probably a soft cover.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

Two very slim folder sheets, but very well done good drawings and explanations.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

One of a series by Tubal Cain on workshop practices that covers the spectrum of what you would need in a shop or at the bench. ©1999 reprint


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is a start on the Sterling cycle engine


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is a model sterling book.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

It has now become volume 1 of 2 it is the collected reprinted articles from the Live Steam magazine. On building Sterling and steam engines. There are more steam than Sterling engines in it. most require a knowledge of machining and access to equipment.














From the tiny, this isn't the smallest one to a 1/2 horse power marine engine.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

Volume 2 containing plans for a Tesla Turbine














enough to keep you a building for a couple of centuries between the two.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

These two were self published and sold thru model engineering supply shops.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2008)

This was a book done for the school shop in the British Isles, they have given alternate construction methods for the engine in it.If all the equipment isn't available. 
©1967 no ISBN if you can find it it is a good one.


----------

